# BLACK DIAMOND SAND tanks! Let's see them "blasting away" here!!!



## JonAseed

Guys,

I'm fairly new here and still learning, but as to most people, we all have priorities in life and time/money is not always readily to available for spending. However, our love for the hobby enables us to miraclously find ways to still enjoy the hobby without compromises to our lifestyle. This can definately put a strain on families if not careful. So I thought it would be a great idea to create this thread and share my experiences with one of the alternative to the lesser expensive substrate which is the blasting grit "sand" made by Black Diamond. It's really coal slag but 100% safe in aquariums, there are a few folks here that use them successfully. With just flourish root tabs, the Black Diamond "sand" and of course the usual maintenance, they are able to have beautiful tanks. 

*Why I chose this over DIRT?*
- Less time preparing the tank and being new, I didn't want to make mistake. I wanted something quick and can have up and running the same week (given that I already have a running tank which I could cycle with its established media). Also dirt can get messy. Also, I was inspired by TactusMortus's tank which is mainly Black Diamond Sand and that my friends, is living proof!

I assume this is more ideal for low tech tanks,

Anyways, those with purely with 100% Black Diamond sand in the tank with NO DIRT, its time to show off your tanks here!!!

*Other Notes:*
- *Is the blasting grit sand rough and scratch tanks?* - This was controversial prior to me getting this. However, after going to the store seeing it and having it in my tank, it's just like anything else. Its not going to cut your hand if you touch it. It will NOT scratch your tank as long as used with proper care. Just as you would with gravel. You wouldn't put gravel under a magnet cleaner would you?

The grit size I have is 20/40 by Black Diamond found at Tractor Supply Inc, for $8.99 (50lbs bag).


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

I have used this in a few of tanks and am very happy with it. I have had plants in it for a little while now, including crypts w/o a problem. Also i have shell dwellers who constantly dig in the sans and they are breeding like mad!










Sorry bout the glare, only pic i could find at he moment of this tank.


----------



## TactusMortus

Nice I am liking this thread maybe we can create a kind of show and tell for people who use blasting sand exclusively in there tanks. My tank was done with 20/40 and 30/60. 

Thought I should mention you can also use oscomote root tabs if you are really trying to save money. However the flourish root tabs work so well because they break down into what looks like black sand. The two mix so well together that even if you are constantly rescaping it ends up being a dream to work with. I have heard even aquasoil is a pain to work with at times because it causes such a cloudy mess when disturbed.

I think as you can see below in a tank full of heavy root feeders that you still have absolutely no problem growing healthy plants and at a decent rate as well.


----------



## jeff721

My 55 gallon. I started with a caribasea "planted tank" substrate, then a few months in capped it with about an inch and a half of Black Diamond. I am sold on this stuff. 

Sorry for the cellphone pic. 









I fertilize with rootmedic root caps.


----------



## JonAseed

Absolutely gorgeous tanks guys! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Seedreemer

I'll be setting up my 75g this week and using this stuff (possibly with dirt though) and am really enjoying these pics. I agree, keep 'em coming! 

Great thread idea, JonAseed!


----------



## jedimasterben

Just set up a 10g betta tank with this stuff, and I have a 55g cichlid tank with this and leveling sand mixed. Will put pics up when I get home from work.


----------



## TactusMortus

Seedreemer said:


> I'll be setting up my 75g this week and using this stuff (possibly with dirt though) and am really enjoying these pics. I agree, keep 'em coming!
> 
> Great thread idea, JonAseed!


Don't do the dirt! Hah, I loved my old 10 gallon dirt tank. However even you like changing things up. IT IS THE WORST! That being said you will not believe the root systems you will have.


----------



## raven_wilde

I'm pretty sure this was 'Black Beauty' Sand Blasting Sand... I distinctly remember a horse on the bags, but whatevs, its the same stuff.

Its been a decent alternative and my plants seem to love it, they certainly have no trouble spreading their roots. I do think though that if I were to set up a new tank from scratch I would try to get something fortified like eco-complete or flourite... because although there is plenty of nourishment in my substrate now it did take several years to get that way.


----------



## TactusMortus

raven_wilde said:


> I'm pretty sure this was 'Black Beauty' Sand Blasting Sand... I distinctly remember a horse on the bags, but whatevs, its the same stuff.
> 
> Its been a decent alternative and my plants seem to love it, they certainly have no trouble spreading their roots. I do think though that if I were to set up a new tank from scratch I would try to get something fortified like eco-complete or flourite... because although there is plenty of nourishment in my substrate now it did take several years to get that way.


Did you use root tabs from the beginning? Not sure how it would take years to get plenty of nourishment.


----------



## raven_wilde

TactusMortus said:


> Did you use root tabs from the beginning? Not sure how it would take years to get plenty of nourishment.


In the beginning I did not, because I was poor and I also lived in a fairly remote area devoid of a decent LFS. At that time I stuck to epiphytes.

About a year after the tank had been established I moved and found work. After that I used root tabs periodically (much more regularly now), however since this tank and its gravel bed have been setup for about 7 years a significant amount of mulm has built up. I rarely gravel vac and have a ton of MTS that keep it well turned over. My crypts LOVE it.

I guess to elaborate on my previous statement: I would want to try eco-complete (or something similar) if I set up a tank now not only for the nutrient kickstart but because I can afford to and I have always wanted to try it. Unless of course I was setting up a huge tank like yours Tactus... then I think I might seriously consider obtaining more Black Beauty


----------



## JonAseed

raven_wilde said:


> In the beginning I did not, because I was poor and I also lived in a fairly remote area devoid of a decent LFS. At that time I stuck to epiphytes.
> 
> About a year after the tank had been established I moved and found work. After that I used root tabs periodically (much more regularly now), however since this tank and its gravel bed have been setup for about 7 years a significant amount of mulm has built up. I rarely gravel vac and have a ton of MTS that keep it well turned over. My crypts LOVE it.
> 
> I guess to elaborate on my previous statement: I would want to try eco-complete (or something similar) if I set up a tank now not only for the nutrient kickstart but because I can afford to and I have always wanted to try it. Unless of course I was setting up a huge tank like yours Tactus... then I think I might seriously consider obtaining more Black Beauty


HEhehe...thanks for sharing man. Your tank looks stunning as well. Cant wait for mines!


----------



## JonAseed

Anyone else?


----------



## Seedreemer

I'm using it in my 75 but it won't be set up for a week or so. I'll post pics then.


----------



## m00se

I just put two sacks of 20/40 in a 40 gallon breeder, and I just kept pouring... It looks like it's a bit too deep maybe. I see raven wilde has just about the same depth. My question is this: How will I know if there's too much sand in the tank? Is there a way (other than seeing occasional sulfur dioxide bubbles percolating up through it) to know one way or the other? 

Here's a couple of pics I took last night as I was setting up the tank:

Sorry about the over exposure!






Beautiful tanks folks!

I'm very curious to see how far/long this thread goes.


----------



## m00se

By the way, I didn't vote. I haven't had it long enough to say one way or the other how it's worked out for me. It's replacing black flourite. So far, so good!


----------



## TactusMortus

m00se said:


> I just put two sacks of 20/40 in a 40 gallon breeder, and I just kept pouring... It looks like it's a bit too deep maybe. I see raven wilde has just about the same depth. My question is this: How will I know if there's too much sand in the tank? Is there a way (other than seeing occasional sulfur dioxide bubbles percolating up through it) to know one way or the other?
> 
> Here's a couple of pics I took last night as I was setting up the tank:
> 
> Sorry about the over exposure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tanks folks!
> 
> I'm very curious to see how far/long this thread goes.


That is definitely to deep. You will not notice until you start pulling up plants and noticing rotting roots.


----------



## m00se

Yea, I thought so too, after I took a step back... I RAOK'd the tank this replaces to a friend. Maybe I'll skim an inch or so off and have him mix it with the flourite.

So 3" ok? Too much? I'm not familiar with sand sized particles. I know 3" of flourite was ok. Aragonite for reefs at 3" is about right too.

Thanks again


----------



## raven_wilde

m00se said:


> Yea, I thought so too, after I took a step back... I RAOK'd the tank this replaces to a friend. Maybe I'll skim an inch or so off and have him mix it with the flourite.
> 
> So 3" ok? Too much? I'm not familiar with sand sized particles. I know 3" of flourite was ok. Aragonite for reefs at 3" is about right too.
> 
> Thanks again


I have about 3" in my tank and I have never noticed any dead roots or had any other negative effects. Of course, I also have an infestation of MTS that keep it all super well churned.


----------



## m00se

I need some MTS!!!! (goes to S+S)

:hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus

m00se said:


> I need some MTS!!!! (goes to S+S)
> 
> :hihi:


Yes with MTS you wont have any issues going with any depth really as long as it isn't to crazy. Without MTS you could go up to 3" without an issue.


----------



## JonAseed

m00se said:


> By the way, I didn't vote. I haven't had it long enough to say one way or the other how it's worked out for me. It's replacing black flourite. So far, so good!


Nice. Tank ...what's plants you have in there? Why did you switch out of flourite to blasteding grit?


----------



## m00se

Thanks. Garden variety stuff really. Amazon sword, lots of java fern and java moss. Tons of bacopa and a poor sprig of alternanthera reineckii that I nuked with H2O2 trying to get rid of algae. Lots of wisteria. They're all floating right now as I wait for my friend to set the other tank up. I'm only planting these once this week! (ya right!).. You can just barely make out the 2 pieces of Malaysian driftwood in there. They're jam packed with java fern. A local fellow had an ad on craigslist for a handful of java moss for $5 and I bought some from him. In the baggie was 2 tiny java fern pups that hitch hiked along with the moss. I attached them to the DW and it just went nuts. I think if I were to rescape I'd definitely go all crypts. There's just something about them that makes them very beautiful in an aquarium. Primitive soul tweak? I don't know but I sure do think they make a tank "pop".

I guess I wanted to go darker than the flourite black looks. Truth is, I really hate spending money on dirt! No, seriously, I just didn't want to invest $40 more in substrate if I didn't have to, and the flourite started looking more grey than black to my eye, so I thought I'd give the blasting sand a shot. There's only one place in my town that has Turface, and all they had was brown, so that was out (I'm impatient).

Cheers


----------



## m00se

raven_wilde said:


> I have about 3" in my tank and I have never noticed any dead roots or had any other negative effects. Of course, I also have an infestation of MTS that keep it all super well churned.



I just bought 10 MTS from a dude in NYC. He's going to overnight them to me on Monday. Is 10 enough to start with? (as I just now read "on the internet" they "reproduce explosively" making my inquiry moot)... LOL

I could add more to the order is why I ask...

:hihi:


----------



## JonAseed

Anyone had luck growing grass like plants using the blasting grit sand? I have 3 bags of flourite which I have considered pocketting and putting flourish root tabs. From what I understand, it has a higher requirement?


----------



## tuffgong

I have grown dwarf sag, glosso, UG, ranalisma rostrata, crypt parva, blyxa japonica, and pygmy chain sword in Black Diamond so you shouldn't have any problems with growing a carpet as long as you have enough ferts and a good amount of light..


----------



## JonAseed

I read some people are putting peat under their sand? Whats the purpose of this? Now that I already layed my substrate down, could I still bury some peat into the substrate?

I still have the red clay people used, I was considering put that in there also.

My light setup is Coralife four 96 Watts Compact Flour. lights along with three 250/175 watts Metal Halides.

I will not turn on the MH, but is four 96 watts compact lights good enough for these low light plants? With the substrates, the depth is 26" instead of 29".

Also, for dying wilted plants, do I trim? For one of my anubius, the leaf's tip is turning brown and skeleton is showing. I just leave it in there. Also for the java ferns, they have black spots.


----------



## TactusMortus

I think I answered your lighting questions in the lighting thread however as far as peat goes I know a lot of people myself included add peat just for the water softening effect it has.


----------



## TactusMortus

Also thought I would mention in here that I had no problem growing a dense dwarf baby tear carpet in blasting sand with oscomote root tabs in the dry start method. I was skeptical at first but it worked without any problems what so ever.


----------



## raven_wilde

m00se said:


> I just bought 10 MTS from a dude in NYC. He's going to overnight them to me on Monday. Is 10 enough to start with? (as I just now read "on the internet" they "reproduce explosively" making my inquiry moot)... LOL
> 
> I could add more to the order is why I ask...
> 
> :hihi:



You'll be fine... and if you feel like they are not reproducing fast enough you can always toss in some sinking food pellets just for them... doesn't matter what kind either- as long as it gets to the bottom they will swarm and destroy, especially in the evening.

Its a slow swarm, but I've always found it fascinating to watch


----------



## OverStocked




----------



## TactusMortus

OverStocked said:


>


I love those simplistic stands! If only I didn't have so much stuff under my tank. Did you ever add any plants to that tank?


----------



## OverStocked

not yet...


----------



## JonAseed

OverStocked said:


>


I like the driftwood! Looks like one of the sponsors here carry those.

Water softening? What does that do?


----------



## TactusMortus

JonAseed said:


> I like the driftwood! Looks like one of the sponsors here carry those.
> 
> Water softening? What does that do?


Well certain plants won't grow in extremely hard water like mine. So I use a bit of peat moss under my substrate to soften the water a bit.


----------



## JonAseed

TactusMortus said:


> Well certain plants won't grow in extremely hard water like mine. So I use a bit of peat moss under my substrate to soften the water a bit.


 
Which brand do you use? Where did you get it? Could I still put it in even though the sand and water is in it?


----------



## JonAseed

My current setup...looking to load this tank up soon! Making my purchase decision as we speak!~


----------



## JonAseed

Any more blasted sand tanks?


----------



## Church

Isn't black diamond just the hobby's replacement for 3M Colorquartz? I've used 3mcq on a few tanks in the past. Been pretty much able to grow anything I wanted in it. It looks the same as what everyone's been posting here.


----------



## TactusMortus

I think the 3m quartz was actually a bit better as it was more of a black pool filter sand. The grains were slightly larger and less jagged.


----------



## wkndracer

JonAseed said:


> Any more blasted sand tanks?


Using Black Beauty








100lb bags are stupid cheap just real heavy LOL

29g









55g









40B









4-10g and a 20T have it.

















thats all of 'em today.


----------



## Uptown193

Church said:


> Isn't black diamond just the hobby's replacement for 3M Colorquartz? I've used 3mcq on a few tanks in the past. Been pretty much able to grow anything I wanted in it.


3M sells substrate also...wow they got their nose in everything.


----------



## m00se

JonAseed said:


> Which brand do you use? Where did you get it? Could I still put it in even though the sand and water is in it?


This is why we like canister filters :biggrin:


----------



## JonAseed

So I got the 36 low light/hardy package along with baby tears and dwarf grass.

Anyone know what kind of requirements are neccessary? I only use the blasting grit sand with flourish tabs.

Any good water dosing supplements? 


http://www.aquariumplants.com/36_Plant_Assortment_Hardy_Low_Light_p/ashll36.htm


----------



## m00se

There are several stickies and a bazillion pages of information on dosing. Expect a long read, a lot of confusion, and frankly, a lot of baloney along with some good solid info.

http://www.barrreport.com/ is a good start..


----------



## JonAseed

m00se said:


> There are several stickies and a bazillion pages of information on dosing. Expect a long read, a lot of confusion, and frankly, a lot of baloney along with some good solid info.
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/ is a good start..


 M00000seeeee! Thanks man - what do you use? I am doing flourish root tabs, but I think dosing the water column once a week would be beneficial.


----------



## Daximus

I'd like to say thanks for this thread. Saved me probably $120 on cap for my 90 gallon. For ~$7 a bag, this stuff cannot be beat if you like black substrate. :bounce:


----------



## m00se

Argh...had this long windbag reply to you guys, and my connection timed out while I was at work, so I lost all of it. I should know better (happens every time!).

Anyways, amen to that Daximus. I'm really liking this stuff so far. I got my empty gel caps in the mail today and Osmocote Plus sitting here waiting to go into the sand tonight. Tomorrow, Friday, and early next week I'll be planting some new weeds I got from those *generous awesome hobbyists!* in the Swap and Shop who go out of their way to share the joy of making beautiful tanks. I'm psyched! :hihi:

JonAseed: I got my dry ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums. NO3, K2PHO4, K2SO4 - very reasonable prices and professionally packed and shipped. Recommended. I use epsom salt for the MG and calcium chloride (Bell "Pickle Crisp" or Prestone Ice Melt) for CA (not that I need either of them yet - my water here is hard as a rock). I didn't get micros from GLA because I had Flourish already, but when I'm out of it I'll buy Plantex CSM+B from him too.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

One of my favorite dosing calculators is: http://calc.petalphile.com/

There are many!

Cheers


----------



## JonAseed

Noticed something strange, the two of my rosies skin appeared to be peeled off. Could it be from the grits being sharp? Anyone with issues with fishes and the sand?


----------



## m00se

Not likely the sand. You may have some other parameter problems. Is this a brand new setup? Or did you replace the substrate with the Black Diamond? You said you're using root tabs - have you checked ammonia or any other testable parameter? Root tabs are strong medicine if used improperly. 

I'd put it this way. I have 5 cories, a bn pleco, and 4 cherry barbs in my brand new 40 gal right now. I'm seeding a new Fluval FX5 canister in it, and I have a well seeded Odyssea CFS500 canister blowing the living crap out of them, and they seem to be pretty darned happy right now! They're playing in the current and they're acting like 3 yr olds at a playground. No sign of any stress whatsoever. I've seen this "black diamond has sharp edges and my catfish's barbells are eroded" rumor debunked several times. The funny thing is that this sand actually feels pretty "soft" to my hands. More bead-like than angular. It even feels silkier to me than beach sand. I would really investigate other possible problems. :icon_sad:


----------



## JonAseed

m00se said:


> Not likely the sand. You may have some other parameter problems. Is this a brand new setup? Or did you replace the substrate with the Black Diamond? You said you're using root tabs - have you checked ammonia or any other testable parameter? Root tabs are strong medicine if used improperly.
> 
> I'd put it this way. I have 5 cories, a bn pleco, and 4 cherry barbs in my brand new 40 gal right now. I'm seeding a new Fluval FX5 canister in it, and I have a well seeded Odyssea CFS500 canister blowing the living crap out of them, and they seem to be pretty darned happy right now! They're playing in the current and they're acting like 3 yr olds at a playground. No sign of any stress whatsoever. I've seen this "black diamond has sharp edges and my catfish's barbells are eroded" rumor debunked several times. The funny thing is that this sand actually feels pretty "soft" to my hands. More bead-like than angular. It even feels silkier to me than beach sand. I would really investigate other possible problems. :icon_sad:


Yep brand new tank, about 1.5 weeks old. I cycled with the rosies and used existing media from a running tank. Ammonia levels are .25 - hopefully when I get my 40 plants on Friday that will change! :fish:
Im looking for drift wood, I seen PC1's post and they seem really cool and cheap!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...131607-manzanita-driftwood-buy-2-get-1-a.html

Any thoughts? These will be will with the low light plants.


----------



## zenche

wkndracer said:


> Using Black Beauty
> 29g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55g


love your angels, and love that stump. that is the best stump i've seen so far. jealous!


----------



## TactusMortus

JonAseed said:


> Noticed something strange, the two of my rosies skin appeared to be peeled off. Could it be from the grits being sharp? Anyone with issues with fishes and the sand?


+1 To what Moose said I highly doubt it has anything to do with the substrate as I have a ton of cories and loaches and they roll around in the stuff without any ill effect.


----------



## TactusMortus

m00se said:


> Argh...had this long windbag reply to you guys, and my connection timed out while I was at work, so I lost all of it. I should know better (happens every time!).
> 
> Anyways, amen to that Daximus. I'm really liking this stuff so far. I got my empty gel caps in the mail today and Osmocote Plus sitting here waiting to go into the sand tonight. Tomorrow, Friday, and early next week I'll be planting some new weeds I got from those *generous awesome hobbyists!* in the Swap and Shop who go out of their way to share the joy of making beautiful tanks. I'm psyched! :hihi:
> 
> JonAseed: I got my dry ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums. NO3, K2PHO4, K2SO4 - very reasonable prices and professionally packed and shipped. Recommended. I use epsom salt for the MG and calcium chloride (Bell "Pickle Crisp" or Prestone Ice Melt) for CA (not that I need either of them yet - my water here is hard as a rock). I didn't get micros from GLA because I had Flourish already, but when I'm out of it I'll buy Plantex CSM+B from him too.
> 
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
> 
> One of my favorite dosing calculators is: http://calc.petalphile.com/
> 
> There are many!
> 
> Cheers


DON'T use oscomote plus root tabs! I have had fantastic growth using them but removing the little yellow balls that surface can be quite maddening. I started using flourish root tabs instead they are a bit more expensive but they turn into what looks like black sand over time. However if you are not OCD like me stick with the oscomote plus.


----------



## m00se

TactusMortus said:


> DON'T use oscomote plus root tabs! I have had fantastic growth using them but removing the little yellow balls that surface can be quite maddening. I started using flourish root tabs instead they are a bit more expensive but they turn into what looks like black sand over time. However if you are not OCD like me stick with the oscomote plus.


Ohboy...they didn't tell me about that part! :eek5: - See Jon?


Well, I have about 100 caps filled, waiting on the arrival of $100 worth of plants...I guess I better at least give it a shot and see what happens. I'm into it for $25 with the fert and the gel caps now.... grrr


----------



## TactusMortus

m00se said:


> Ohboy...they didn't tell me about that part! :eek5: - See Jon?
> 
> 
> Well, I have about 100 caps filled, waiting on the arrival of $100 worth of plants...I guess I better at least give it a shot and see what happens. I'm into it for $25 with the fert and the gel caps now.... grrr


It really isn't that bad I just constantly rearrange things so they get stirred up pretty often. Also if you make sure to insert them all the way to the bottom of your tank you shouldn't run into as many of them coming to the surface. Like I said I am just OCD!


----------



## wkndracer

Having Eco Complete and Flourite subs I used this type capsuled fert when root medic first came out and UGH! Still finding the empty spheres at every water change and hate it! 

maddening is putting it mildly imo

edit; http://mizuworld.com/product/detail/530 
not easy to find in the US currently with no vendors I'm aware of. After several emails I arranged to purchase two cases of this product last year at a discounted cost. Pleased with the results and no residue. It's a more complete formula than the Flourish Root Tabs also. I currently have two other sourcing options I trying to nail down that may be a more cost effective option. I picked up another product here in the SnS from Robert H that is in tablet form but it's unused to date so I don't know yet how well they will work.


----------



## TactusMortus

wkndracer said:


> Having Eco Complete and Flourite subs I used this type capsuled fert when root medic first came out and UGH! Still finding the empty spheres at every water change and hate it!
> 
> maddening is putting it mildly imo
> 
> edit; http://mizuworld.com/product/detail/530
> not easy to find in the US currently with no vendors I'm aware of. After several emails I arranged to purchase two cases of this product last year at a discounted cost. Pleased with the results and no residue. It's a more complete formula than the Flourish Root Tabs also. I currently have two other sourcing options I trying to nail down that may be a more cost effective option. I picked up another product here in the SnS from Robert H that is in tablet form but it's unused to date so I don't know yet how well they will work.


Care to sell any of those root tabs?


----------



## wkndracer

hahaha which ones? the ones from Robert H or the ones from overseas or both? LMAO

scratch the last PM as I just logged back out of paypal after seeing your PM. I'll pull the invoice and see what the per bottle break down ended up being later today when the sun is shining and get back to you.

I go through them pretty quick because I reload the inert tanks every 90 days but I think the last box is still 1/2 full. Personally hoping I can get setup to get more from Robert as the price is sick @ 50 tablets for $10.00 (bought 150 :biggrin
This was the thread and the info is down a couple posts after I asked a question.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/149312-assorted-hydro-sponge-filters-plants-stuff.html
"The root tabs are the same as Aquarium Pharm root tabs which I got in bulk from the company who makes them for AP."


----------



## m00se

Is Root Medic actually Osmocote Plus?


----------



## OverStocked

m00se said:


> Is Root Medic actually Osmocote Plus?


No.


----------



## Seedreemer

Here's my 75 with Black Diamond. I just got it planted yesterday plus I'm using a temporary HOB filter until my Eheim arrives so the water isn't so clear. So far I love working with the blasting sand. I did have to use gloves as I was dishing it into the tank originally, but it was a joy to plant in. I got mine at Tractor Supply for $7.99 per 50-lb bag and used 2 bags (with Seachem root tabs for the plants). You just can't beat that!


----------



## JonAseed

That looks awesome man. Congrats. Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Seedreemer

Thanks.  There's a journal in the Journal Forum that I'll be updating. 

I find the blasting sand to be very difficult to get brushed smooth. I still have ripples in it despite working and working on it.


----------



## JonAseed

Seedreemer said:


> Thanks.  There's a journal in the Journal Forum that I'll be updating.
> 
> I find the blasting sand to be very difficult to get brushed smooth. I still have ripples in it despite working and working on it.


 Great, whats the link?


----------



## TactusMortus

Why is it that the two people who said they would never use it again on the poll have not commented on why?


----------



## JonAseed

TactusMortus said:


> Why is it that the two people who said they would never use it again on the poll have not commented on why?


 
Because they are naysayers. They probably havent even used it.


----------



## JonAseed

*Recent Aquascape*

So I received my batch of plants from PlantsAquarium last Monday and I finally got a chance to aquascaped my tank. Looks almost complete, the plants are still young. Still need two more driftwood, prob get from manzanita driftwood from PC1. (Any feedback would be great)

http://www.manzanita-driftwood.com/

Anyways, I got the 36 hardy/lowlight plants batch for $99 and 3x5 dwarf grass and a small pot of baby tears.

I currently have three 150 watts Metal Halides firing off as you can see they are different spectrum. (This was a used set so I'll replace them later.) Btw, I have a bunch of broken leaves and small stubs etc., floating around. I try to net out as much as I can. Still see a lot of the plants remain blowing around! 

All comments are welcome!


----------



## hbosman

Java Fern roots shouldn't be buried. They will most likely rot. You should tie the roots to wood or stone where they will eventually attach.


----------



## JonAseed

hbosman said:


> Java Fern roots shouldn't be buried. They will most likely rot. You should tie the roots to wood or stone where they will eventually attach.


 
Kudos, will be making that fix when I get home! Thanks


----------



## m00se

Awesome start! I'm sure you already know this, but the Swap and Shop here on TPT is a great source for everything planted. I got 22 species from a guy on here last week for $35 shipped. Honestly impressed with the whole transaction. The weather is changing here rapidly towards winter so I got busy before it was too late for the year. All told I made 4 transactions from the S+S last week, and all 4 were top shelf experiences.

Good luck on your tank! It seems as though we're paralleling ourselves time-wise.

Cheers


----------



## JonAseed

m00se said:


> Awesome start! I'm sure you already know this, but the Swap and Shop here on TPT is a great source for everything planted. I got 22 species from a guy on here last week for $35 shipped. Honestly impressed with the whole transaction. The weather is changing here rapidly towards winter so I got busy before it was too late for the year. All told I made 4 transactions from the S+S last week, and all 4 were top shelf experiences.
> 
> Good luck on your tank! It seems as though we're paralleling ourselves time-wise.
> 
> Cheers


 
Thanks man, I have another tank I'm building. Ill likely buy some from SS member.

Im trying to figure out what lighting I should go with. 6700k vs. 10000. 

I want the sunlight look.


----------



## TactusMortus

JonAseed said:


> Thanks man, I have another tank I'm building. Ill likely buy some from SS member.
> 
> Im trying to figure out what lighting I should go with. 6700k vs. 10000.
> 
> I want the sunlight look.


How many bulbs does your fixture have? If it has 2 I say go with one of each.


----------



## amp

I just did a 29 with black diamond, was kinda surprised that I only needed one bag to get a good depth, I guess I'll _have_ to set up a few more tanks to use the other 3 bags I have. I did notice the oily film when I was rinsing it & when I filled the tank but it seems like its gone away now that I added a filter. Does that film go away for good after the initial set up?


----------



## JonAseed

TactusMortus said:


> How many bulbs does your fixture have? If it has 2 I say go with one of each.


 
I guess when you say "bulbs" you are referring to how fixtures i have.

In the light fixture, it takes in four compact flour. which are double square pins.


----------



## Seedreemer

JonAseed said:


> Great, whats the link?


Sorry it took me so long. I've been busy this week.

Here's the link although there's not much to see. I'll be updating pics next week probably. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/153836-seedreemers-75g-w-diy-stand.html

After working with it for a bit now I had to vote neutral on the Black Diamond. Or the sand aspect really, not the brand. While it was a dream to plant in and looks beautiful, it's a huge PITA when doing water changes. The slightest trickle of water hitting it sprays it everywhere and creates craters. I have to fill my tank at a teeny-tiny trickle with the hose bumped up against the glass to keep it from doing this. 

Considering the price compared to black gravel I'll use it again without hesitation, but if the cost was equal I'd use a coarser black gravel. :icon_smil


----------



## Seedreemer

JonAseed, your tank looks great! I like how you have the middle somewhat clear with more plants in the corners. It's gonna fill in fast.


----------



## JonAseed

Seedreemer said:


> JonAseed, your tank looks great! I like how you have the middle somewhat clear with more plants in the corners. It's gonna fill in fast.


 
Thanks man. Im excited as well. Your tank looks great also!


----------



## JonAseed

Anyone else with Black Diamond sand or blasting grit ?


----------



## JasonG75

75 gallon


----------



## JonAseed

JasonG75 said:


> 75 gallon


That looks awesome! What do you use for fertz?


----------



## wadesharp

the new 150 gallon tank (set up again today) i will be putting one more piece of wood on the left side with 10 red bellied piranha =] and thats about as planted as it will get haha


----------



## JasonG75

jonaseed said:


> that looks awesome! What do you use for fertz?


pmdd


----------



## djscotty

After about 10 days planted. Corner plant has almost doubled in size.


----------



## JonAseed

I am struggling with my plants....they are melting or dying. I use sea chem flourish root tabs and seachem supplements.

Any tips?


----------



## JonAseed

JasonG75 said:


> pmdd


didnt see it?


----------



## m00se

JonAseed said:


> I am struggling with my plants....they are melting or dying. I use sea chem flourish root tabs and seachem supplements.
> 
> Any tips?


Need more info. And pix would help too if possible. Also, where in the timeline are you? I know you've been looking at lights and other equipment. Have you changed anything recently? What ferts are you using, exactly? The more info you can give, the better.


----------



## jen662

*Setting up with Black Diamond*

Hi all, 
I have always wanted a planted tank so I'm taking the plunge and reading this thread has helped me tremendously to decide on this as a substrate. I'll be doing a 20 gallon. Any advice is welcomed......your tanks are gorgeous.


----------



## Hyzer

Started this 29 a month ago. So far so good.


----------



## khoile

Nice tanks guys.. anyone notice changes to PH? Any idea if it's good for large 200+ g tank?


----------



## Obakemono

This stuff should be fine with shrimp?


----------



## frrok

I have black beauty + a type of fine black gravel light coating. It's from substratesource.com.


----------



## Obakemono

Just picked up a bag of this stuff. W O W! Holy crap this stuff is a dense material! Went to snatch up a bag and almost ripped my arm off. 50lbs of this stuff is a small package! Anyway, it is for my next tank, AKA the "Shrimp Condo".


----------



## algarciajr

I need to look for some Black Beauty and try it. I wonder if anyone sells this stuff on Sunday's?


----------



## m00se

Doing a quick Store Locator thingy on Tractor Supply, it appears that there are approximately 8,000 of them in the Houston area. I bet one of them is open today.


----------



## treetom

Just bought 160lbs of the stuff for about $30. Can't wait to change it. Anyone use topsoil with the black diamond as a cap?


----------



## zherico

raven_wilde said:


> In the beginning I did not, because I was poor and I also lived in a fairly remote area devoid of a decent LFS. At that time I stuck to epiphytes.
> 
> About a year after the tank had been established I moved and found work. After that I used root tabs periodically (much more regularly now), however since this tank and its gravel bed have been setup for about 7 years a significant amount of mulm has built up. I rarely gravel vac and have a ton of MTS that keep it well turned over. My crypts LOVE it.
> 
> I guess to elaborate on my previous statement: I would want to try eco-complete (or something similar) if I set up a tank now not only for the nutrient kickstart but because I can afford to and I have always wanted to try it. Unless of course I was setting up a huge tank like yours Tactus... then I think I might seriously consider obtaining more Black Beauty



FYI, if you bought eco complete you would still have to use root tabs and possible fert the water column, as there is not much nutrients in eco. what eco has is a good cec (cation exchange capacity). not saying don't use it, not a bad idea at all as it will help store nutrients in the substrate, but i just dont know if its really anymore beneficial than just using root tabs.

fyi root tabs can be made cheap and efficiently...just use black clay instead of red 

http://www.aquabotanic.com/?tag=diy-root-tabs


----------



## zherico

khoile said:


> Nice tanks guys.. anyone notice changes to PH? Any idea if it's good for large 200+ g tank?


since its a sand, its a silicate (SiO2) and is there for inert. if you want a substrate to lower your pH I would suggest putting some peat in the bottom


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Has anyone used this long term (1+ years)? Please report the effects on water hardness and pH please.


----------



## zherico

can anyone give me suggestions about how they obtained it? i am having trouble locating some in my area (Newark, NJ).

Also, I have read that some black beauty is actually iron slag, not silicate sand, so I would be careful when buying it.


----------



## Warlock

zherico said:


> can anyone give me suggestions about how they obtained it? i am having trouble locating some in my area (Newark, NJ).
> 
> Also, I have read that some black beauty is actually iron slag, not silicate sand, so I would be careful when buying it.


TRACTOR SUPPLY..
http://www.tractorsupply.com/StoreByStateView?storeId=10551&catalogId=10001

NEW JERSEY 
ALLENTOWN, BLAIRSTOWN, BRIDGETON, FLANDERS, PILESGROVE (WOODS, RINGOES, SICKLERVILLE, SOUTHAMPTON, SUSSEX, VINELAND, WASHINGTON


----------



## richmc

Not the best pictures but 
went from this









to this









Just ingnore the breeder in the tank. Have christmas moss in there waiting on a piece of wood to finish soaking.


----------



## Luis138

Does anybody in the SoCal area know who carries this? I have spent most of the afternoon trying to locate it and no one knows what I am talking about. The only place that carries it is Tractor Supply, Co. but the closest one is in Bakersfield, about a 2 1/2 hour drive. There has to be someone local carrying it.

Luis


----------



## clayman65

Here's my 36 gallon bowfront with Black Diamond from Tractor Supply. Tried to rinse the blasting sand really good, but still ended up with a slight oil slick and cloudy water. Took a couple hours with 2 hob filters running to clear it up. Other than that it's been great, and looks much nicer than the large gravel it replaced.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Hey guys - Im setting up a SA cichlid tank and looking for a dark substrate. 

Im interested in this, but worried about the particle size being small, and worried about it tearing up my cichlids mouths. 

Any ideas or input?

Thanks


----------



## jedimasterben

Nope, it's perfect. I kept a whole bunch of cichlids using it, and had a pair of them breed. They moved it around all the time and I had no issues.


----------



## FORREST3320

I bought three bags of this stuff for my 55 gallon will be cap for my dirt tank..


----------



## eeng168

Once I find time, I'm getting 100lbs of this stuff for my 17 gallon and a 12L. 
For the people in Queens, there's a place in Brooklyn/border of Queens called GT Rentals. 

It's 100lb for $17!!!!

it looks exactly like my tahitan moon black sand except it's slightly bigger...and my $20lb tahitan was like $19 and shipping.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

I know that this stuff comes in different grains/sharpnesses/types.

Any way to know what I am getting is the right stuff?

Thanks again


----------



## Obakemono




----------



## morgan

Just purchased 25kg of Black sand 500-600 microns . 
My current substrate is buffering the water at a ph i dont want .


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

morgan said:


> Just purchased 25kg of Black sand 500-600 microns .
> My current substrate is buffering the water at a ph i dont want .


What sort of black sand did you get?

Anyone want to answer my questions? Suitable for SA cichlids? 

I worry because of the range of responses - kills cories/cuts my hands to it feels smooth and has a bigger grain size than PFS (perfect!)


----------



## Adri.

I have a bunch of eartheaters, and I want to use this stuff in their tank. Can I be sure that it's not going to irritate their gills when they're sifting it through?


----------



## microw

Love this stuff, great look and price. : )


----------



## inkslinger

WoW nice info on this sub kind of out dated but needs to be current, 
I'm guest I will be getting some for my 110g tank. Now I know my T Store carry the 20-40 size is there any larger size to get or is it a special order .


----------



## thedudeabides

Noticed a couple people use this stuff and have corry cats in their tanks, how do their barbells stand up to it?


----------



## Sake

It's not the substrate that causes barbell loss it's the water quality.


----------



## inkslinger

I notice that there are other size written on the bags 20-40 is what the store carry's , I wounder if the other size would be bigger than the 20-40? probably have to special order it.


----------



## nanous

*my 28g bowfront*

here you go, just switched terrible landscaping river stones for 20/40 black diamond. this stuff rules.

dusted the bottom with peat. a little bit got pushed out while filling, but i just skimmed it off. settled nicely in a few hours, no wash. put the fish in the next morning. the black diamond is very heavy, does not blow around much at all. 170gph powerhead doesn't stir it.


----------



## chomper149

any updates on these tanks?
also im going to grab some to cap dirt in a 55gallon- i know this thread is about only the black beauty but how much would i need?
Is it really that much more dense in size than regular aquarium sand?


----------



## All your base

I have not (yet) used this product, but am planning on it.

The Tractor Supply website claims the 20-40 grit is 80 - 90 lbs/square foot. If you know the footprint of your aquarium and how deep you want the sand, you should be able to calculate how much you need ahead of time. 80 - 90 lbs/sqft is about .06 lbs/square inch.

For example if you have a 12" x 48" tank (about what your 55 is) and you want 1" deep of sand (to cap your dirt), you need 12*48*1 = 576 cupic inches of sand. 576*.06 = 34.56 pounds of sand needed. So, one 50 lb bag is plenty.


----------



## Clemsons2k

I just picked up some today for my new 29 gallon. A 50lb bag was perfect for the tank. I have some initial issues with cloudiness (I got impatient and didn't wash it enough before putting it in) but its clearing up with the extra filter media I put in. Love the look of this stuff. I ended up with the 30/60 and its exactly what I was hoping. Nice and fine and didn't cut my hands while I was handling it.


----------



## KYFishguy

The top photo is %100 blasting sand + ferts + press co2. The bottom photo is dirt capped with blasting sand + diy co2. I love it.


----------



## nadawag579

Hey guys!

So I have a 55g African cichlid tank and I think it would be really cool to redo it with the Black Diamond sand (currently I have light-ish river gravel). I was just wondering if performing water changes is a pain? My previous experience with sand is that the siphon sucked it all up if I got too close to it! It was quite a hassle and very annoying. Any input? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leeed

KYFishguy said:


> The top photo is %100 blasting sand + ferts + press co2. The bottom photo is dirt capped with blasting sand + diy co2. I love it.


That looks great. I want to grow a carpet of HC- is that what I'm seeing in the top photo?

Are you guys also using ONLY black diamond? Or are you capping another substrate with this sand?

I like the look of the sand- just am not sure if i need something nutrient rich underneath it?


----------



## jbeech

Leeed,

Somebody mentioned using peat moss and capping it with black diamond. This, presumably to lower the pH. While surely enough time has gone by to have data on this method (and I have nearly the same question) the unfortunate fact is, this thread seems dead. Other thoughts about how to benefit from peat moss include loading it into a canister filter, or into bags within a wet/dry. Anyway, I posted about my planted tank beginnings using this coal slag material here . . . 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=593842

. . . but thus far, nobody has anything to say.


----------



## AquaAurora

Some very lovely tanks with this stuff posted here, thanks for sharing!!
Got a bag this past Friday and a 20g long on a $ per gallon sale at petco, so will be posting a setup soon hopefully. Have to redo lights and grab a table/stand for the tank first.


----------



## burr740

75 gal with 125 lbs of 100% BDb sand. Tank's been set up a couple of months, most of the plants between 1 and 4 weeks, have Osmocote+ around all the root feeders. 












* EDIT: *05/30/15 Update.* Still going strong in the BDbs. What a difference a year can make.....


----------



## Kat12




----------



## roadmaster

Under thread's started by me,is 300 litre low tech with black diamond over miracle grow/peat mix.
Couldn't figure out how to post it here, as I am nearly computer Illiterate.


----------



## Veritas

roadmaster said:


> Under thread's started by me,is 300 litre low tech with black diamond over miracle grow/peat mix.
> Couldn't figure out how to post it here, as I am nearly computer Illiterate.



Here's the thread link for anyone that wants it 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=264746&highlight=


good looking tank! i'm thinking of using Black Diamond to cap off some MGOPM on my new 29 gallon.


----------



## roadmaster

Veritas said:


> Here's the thread link for anyone that wants it
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=264746&highlight=
> 
> 
> good looking tank! i'm thinking of using Black Diamond to cap off some MGOPM on my new 29 gallon.


Thank's for the help!:icon_redf


----------



## jbeech

I'm a little afraid of using the peat moss beneath the BD (Black Diamond) because of concern for making a mess when doing anything with the tank. Also, I hear MTS root around a fair bit, so this concern extends to them and anything, which will move the sand. Anyway, I'm a planted tank newb and my goal is a peaceful community tank with some plants as opposed to a full on planted tank with a few fish and invertebrates. Please share your thoughts on life with a tank where the peat moss is overlayed, or capped with BD, please. My other thoughts are to place peat moss in cloth bags within a wet/dry, or even in a canister instead.


----------



## roadmaster

Well, I got lot's of trumpet snail's but only time I /they make a mess, is when uprooting the plant's. (I don't do this very often)
A large water change of 50 to 60% and the tank clear's within the hour.
I usually plan this so that it fall's on water change day anyway.
Next day,,I clean the filter material and I'm good.
Will say the peat produced tannin's for month's, so if one does not care for weak tea colored water,,then perhap's the peat might not be wanted.
I have fairly hard water and was simply trying to soften it a bit for the benefit of tetra's.


----------



## jbeech

I opted last night for 100% sand because I can condition the water separately (using peat moss in a canister filter). My thinking is this will be less trouble.


----------



## ROWEBLAST

New 10 gallon shrimp tank, about a month old...









My high(er) light 20 gallon with pressurized co2...


----------



## Kdblove_99

Hey guys i was at TSC today and they were all out of the medium 20/40 but had the fine size. I liked the size of the fine but it did not look very black.. More of a brown with black in it. Anyone notice this? Is the 20/40 more black?


----------



## burr740

Ive never looked at the fine size. In my 20/40 there's a few specs of brown but it's practically all black. I dont think it looked quite this dark when it was dry though.


----------



## Noahma

Kdblove_99 said:


> Hey guys i was at TSC today and they were all out of the medium 20/40 but had the fine size. I liked the size of the fine but it did not look very black.. More of a brown with black in it. Anyone notice this? Is the 20/40 more black?


I would avoid the fine grain, it will start to form pockets of gas that can be dangerous to your fish, and since no oxygen can get through the fine grain, your roots may not take hold. 

Grab the 20/40


----------



## Kdblove_99

Thanks. Noahma i see your in Northglenn thats just south of me. I'm in Frederick. I went to the TSC in Brighton. Lady said they get Trucks every Monday so hopefully they will get it then..


----------



## Noahma

Kdblove_99 said:


> Thanks. Noahma i see your in Northglenn thats just south of me. I'm in Frederick. I went to the TSC in Brighton. Lady said they get Trucks every Monday so hopefully they will get it then..


That should work. There is a place over off I-70 near the Denver zoo that has it as well. I forget what the name is. 

My older brother lives in Fredrick.


----------



## burr740

20H


----------



## AquaAurora

Untill recently I only ahd 2 tanks (10 and 55).. MTS bug bit me hard and I added another 5: 20long, 7cube, 12long, 2jar, 3bowl. ALL the new tanks have black diamond 'sand'. Its been much easier to plant in than gravel, and definitely cheaper! 2 bags (under $17 and still enough for another tank! I keep (not all in the same tank) Malaysian trumpet snails, cherry/rilli/wild neo shrimp, otos, dwarf puffers, and bettas in these 'sands tanks. No species has shown sighs of damage or distress from "rough substrate". I'm *hoping *to get some pgymy cories soon and am not worried about their little barbs with this substrate as many others combine the two without issue.
I'll post photos of all the tanks sometime.. need to clean them up a bit ^^


----------



## burr740

I got like 8 cories in my 75. They are the most voracious burrowers Ive ever seen, constantly burying their head in the substrate, literally up their eyeballs, then moving on to another spot, repeat. They are all a picture of health, including their barbells.


----------



## AquaAurora

How dare this thread go silent! Time for a revival! ... No that's not necro-ing.. honest!

2g Anchor cookie jar


7g cube


20g long
use to be riparium..


but now... need to figure something else out to put in it


55g (now the riparium) complete with glare!


Also have a 12g long but not happy with it right now so no photos.


----------



## jrill

10 gal. CO 2 med to high light.


----------



## CowBoYReX

Hi, love the tanks they are beautiful. I'm planning on using black diamond and am curious, has anyone had unusual fish mortality? I've seen it has beryllium and other stuff in it and I have tons of corydoras and would hate to lose even one. 

"If you're not making mistakes, you're not trying anything new."-- Albert Einstein.


----------



## tameone

Picking up some Black Diamond from tractor supply today. Based on my rough calculation, 50lb should give ~2" in a 36 gal bow front. I'll be grabbing two so I have extra. 

Will post pics once she's up and running.


----------



## yellabelly

Break up bamboo skewers to act as straws. This stuff will build up the gases if not aerated.


----------



## tameone

100 lbs of 20-40 Black Diamond blasting abrasive for $16.99 total out the door. Can't beat that for a substrate purchase. The Tractor Supply I went to had about (12) 50lb bags in stock of the 20/40 and maybe 4 or 5 of the 30-60. Kinda wish they stocked the 12-30. 

Large enough grain size that it shouldn't be a problem with filters and vacuuming with care though. Quoted density is 92/lbs per cubic foot, which is nearly identical to figures you'll see from silica sand.

It's pretty shiny and jagged, but doesn't feel overly sharp. Almost all black, but definitely some lighter grains mixed in. Will definitely need a wash first, as it leaves a dusting on your fingers (or.. maybe being a coal byproduct, it always will?).


----------



## FewestKitten896

I am not sure if they have any around you but there is a farm store called Orscheln Farm and Home that carries the larger size.


----------



## burr740

tameone said:


> Will definitely need a wash first, as it leaves a dusting on your fingers (or.. maybe being a coal byproduct, it always will?).


It definitely needs a good rinsing, but it's not a long term problem. What I did was use a 5 gallon bucket outside, and do about 1/3 to 1/2 bucket full at a time. Then using the hose pipe held in my hand stir the crap out of it as the water fills up. When the bucket get's full pour off the excess, and repeat 3 or so times. You can tell when it's becoming clean.


----------



## CowBoYReX

I'm not poking at your tank, yellabelly, it looks nice. I was just thinking maybe yours builds because you don't have any plants rooted in it? So, it's probably great advice for those with setups like yours. Any thoughts, anyone?

I got 3bags today and start breaking down hopefully tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## CowBoYReX

yellabelly said:


> Break up bamboo skewers to act as straws. This stuff will build up the gases if not aerated.


I'm not poking at your tank, yellabelly, it looks nice. I was just thinking maybe yours builds because you don't have any plants rooted in it? So, it's probably great advice for those with setups like yours. Any thoughts, anyone?

I got 3bags today and start breaking down hopefully tomorrow or Sunday

Sorry for the double post, I'm new to forums.


----------



## yellabelly

I haven't noticed any anaerobic gases build up personally even without "substrate rooted" plants.
I knew that this is a common issue with sand only tanks. I mixed 20lbs of Ecocomplete in 2 layers with a 1inch cap to help remedy this. 
I would like to know if the (planted) plants would help with this but I've only read that the gases still can be trapped and once a large enough pocket reaches the roots, they can act as a freeway to the surface for the gases releasing the entire pocket. 
I have no personal experience nor am i an expert, just have read ungodly amounts of info. 
Better to be safe than a guinea pig. We ALL play that role alittle too often.


----------



## CowBoYReX

I think I misunderstood, I was thinking you meant to put pieces of it in the substrate permanently. I think having it gas out here and there is Ok. The gas I believe is hydrogen sulfide. I have red worms in my sub. to keep it churned. I have Eco-complete also, with sand as a cap over soil.

I'd love to hear more methods of keeping it at bay though.


----------



## CowBoYReX

I had a bad time washing the first bag, I sprayed it hard and once the tank I was using was full I'd dump the water. But I just kept losing sand. Should I be not mixing so hard?

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated


----------



## burr740

CowBoYReX said:


> I had a bad time washing the first bag, I sprayed it hard and once the tank I was using was full I'd dump the water. But I just kept losing sand. Should I be not mixing so hard?
> 
> Any suggestions would be very much appreciated


Only do about 1/3-1/2 the amount of sand as what your tank or bucket can hold. That way A) it is easier to stir because you're working against less volume of sand, and B) you can pour off most of the water before the sand reaches the top and begins to spill out itself.

I used a 5 gallon gallon bucket, filled about 1/2 way up with sand. I held a hose pipe with a spray nozzle attached in my hand. Shoved my hand down in the sand with the nozzle on blast and stir the crap out of it until the bucket was full. Then pour off the excess dirty water, and repeat until the water was mostly clear, usually about 3-4 times.

Im sure there are easier ways to do it, lol, something bigger than a 5 gal bucket for one thing, but it works for me.


----------



## CowBoYReX

Thank you, I'm using a 20long with a whole bag. I'll try the next bag your wayway see how that goes


----------



## silk35

I just picked up mine today. For those that aren't close to TSC, it looks like Harbor Freight carries Black Diamond coal slag. Not sure if they've always carried them or just started to recently.


----------



## PsymonPsays

Anyone know if the bags of the black diamond blasting sand labeled "recycled" are ok? I read another thread stating to avoid these and to only get the new bags. Though I'm not seeing anything but the recycled type for sale on the Tractor Supply site.


----------



## AquaAurora

PsymonPsays said:


> Anyone know if the bags of the black diamond blasting sand labeled "recycled" are ok? I read another thread stating to avoid these and to only get the new bags. Though I'm not seeing anything but the recycled type for sale on the Tractor Supply site.


I've not heard of avoiding a specific bag. I can't recall the past 3 bags I've used (have a lot of tanks) but the current 2/3rds used bag has the recycle symbol on it. I've had no issue with the 'sand' (coal slag) it just needs a very thorough rinsing before use.


----------



## ebrammer252

Mine has the recycled thing on it as well.


----------



## strangewaters

Just have osmocote plus underneath









Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobey

I to am curious how some of these now year(s) old tanks have held up...any updates?


----------



## Nutz4Fish

*rock substrate*

I have a 55 gallon that currently has a rock substrate. Would it be okay to cover the rocks with Black Beauty? I even thought of putting a layer of ADA Aquasoil on top of the Black Beauty. Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## quiquik

Here is my 50 gal. with just bdbs. It's been almost a year and have encounter no problems with it. Easy to move plants around and vac just the surface. I have O+ that I replace very sparingly, like months in between or only when I see a definite stoppage in health and growth in the plant. I do EI dosing customized to how I see the plants respond. Also have pressurized co2 and sat. plus pro for light for 7 hrs set at 65 percent. Going to do a trim and bit of a rescape today.


----------



## sphearion

I have a TSC less than 5 miles from my house, Guess at a week old its a good time to tear down my tank and replace the playsand with BDB sand.... Man these tanks look amazing!


----------



## manfjourde

quiquik said:


> Here is my 50 gal. with just bdbs. It's been almost a year and have encounter no problems with it. Easy to move plants around and vac just the surface. I have O+ that I replace very sparingly, like months in between or only when I see a definite stoppage in health and growth in the plant. I do EI dosing customized to how I see the plants respond. Also have pressurized co2 and sat. plus pro for light for 7 hrs set at 65 percent. Going to do a trim and bit of a rescape today.


Any chance you have an update if it trimmed?


----------



## quiquik

This is my tank as of today. Got rid of the wisteria cause it just grew to much, and moved the ludwigia into its spot between the sword and dawf sag, and a few other changes.


----------



## APynckel

Going to thread necromancer here. Just wanting to see if people are still loving this substrate or not. 

Is anyone dissatisfied with how it has worked in their aquariums?


----------



## Nlewis

I use it in all my tanks.


----------



## AquaAurora

I've been using it nearly 3 years, LOVE IT!


----------



## Mike Chambers

Going to pick up some black Diamond at the tractor supply.... I like the way it looks plus I think it would be great with a power UG filter.... Before I get flack.... I use UGF systems as supplemental. I have never had a problem... Some things I have found....

1. You should NOT have to clean a UGF sytem... the whole idea of this system is to build a
bed of beneficial bacteria. "Cleaning" will basically destroy the bacteria base. If you need
to clean your UGF you are probably doing something else wrong... like overfeeding.

2. I avoid depleting too much CO2 by using power heads with the bubbler hole capped.

3. I only use decent quality power heads so if I do have a reason to clean the UGF I simply 
reverse the flow.

4. I WISH my roots would proliferate so much that my UGF might clog.... Roots do well but
never clogged the UGF plate... 

I have had tanks for well over 5 years with a UGF that have never had the system cleaned. Water is crystal and parameters are great. Also use a Fluval canister. 

I am very interested in the Black Sand as I believe it would be a great substrate to use with a UGF. Anyone out there that has done this care to share their experiences?


----------



## Freemananana

Wouldn't the sand get sucked into the UGF and then into the power head? Seems like a bad idea to me. I was going to do a river manifold under sand, but that doesn't draw water from beneath the substrate.


----------



## Mike Chambers

a


Freemananana said:


> Wouldn't the sand get sucked into the UGF and then into the power head? Seems like a bad idea to me. I was going to do a river manifold under sand, but that doesn't draw water from beneath the substrate.


Nope.


I have had numerous saltwater tanks as well as a few freshwater tanks with sand substrates..... Initially there may be a bit of cloudiness but the sand will settle and pack.... finer particles will settle on top.


Before the advent of modern bio filters, wet-dry, etc. the only way to get a really healthy saltwater tank was to use a UGF system in concert with some other filtration, (OK I am old... talking back in the60's and 70's, LOL)


I am a big fan of the diatom filters..... It's a similar principle. You need to "recirculate the water through the filter to allow the extra fine particles pack around the filter bag. eventually they will pack tight and filter the water. I use re-circulating valves fashioned from PVC on my diatoms. I believe the manufacturer still sells them but they have often leaked for me.


Unfortunately don't have a system like it for a UGF. I have seen it take as much as 48 hours to settle. The more you rinse to remove finer particles the quicker the water will clear.


Frankly, I don't understand the current aversion to UGF systems. They are the original bio filter systems and made a number of advances possible. I also believe they would create a nutrient rich substrate for the plants as decay would be efficient.


MY GF wanted a low maintenance show tank.... I obtained a 35 gallon hex and set up with a power UGF and external hang on bio-wheel filter.... Granted it's not a planted tank BUT in 4 1/2 years she has only had to replace filter cartridges. The ONLY water changes are when she replaces the evaporated water. She has several types of gouramis that were purchased very small from Walmart, Petco etc, and now are HUGE.  She has a kisser that is 8 plus inches and may have to move to one of my larger tanks.


----------



## Greggz

Easy to plant in, plants grow great, looks great, and is cheap. What more do you want?


----------



## Hilde

It is not midnight black which is what I want. Thus switching the tank to river sand. 

Tank with light colored fish I will use black gravel.


----------



## Geoff-PA

This is my 36g Bowfront with BDBS. It is faux-planted, though (please don't kick me out!)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebelbuck1993

here is a photo of my tank as of last week







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MtAnimals

Mike Chambers said:


> Going to pick up some black Diamond at the tractor supply.... I like the way it looks plus I think it would be great with a power UG filter.... Before I get flack.... I use UGF systems as supplemental. I have never had a problem... Some things I have found....
> 
> 1. You should NOT have to clean a UGF sytem... the whole idea of this system is to build a
> bed of beneficial bacteria. "Cleaning" will basically destroy the bacteria base. If you need
> to clean your UGF you are probably doing something else wrong... like overfeeding.
> 
> 2. I avoid depleting too much CO2 by using power heads with the bubbler hole capped.
> 
> 3. I only use decent quality power heads so if I do have a reason to clean the UGF I simply
> reverse the flow.
> 
> 4. I WISH my roots would proliferate so much that my UGF might clog.... Roots do well but
> never clogged the UGF plate...
> 
> I have had tanks for well over 5 years with a UGF that have never had the system cleaned. Water is crystal and parameters are great. Also use a Fluval canister.
> 
> I am very interested in the Black Sand as I believe it would be a great substrate to use with a UGF. Anyone out there that has done this care to share their experiences?


I haven't used a ugf with bdbs yet,still waiing for TSC to open,they just built one near me.I have used UGF's for years,though not with rooted plants,but I have yet to ever see BGA with one.In fact,I never saw BGA before I used Eco-complete,but every tank I've used ECO in has gotten BGA.

My 55 hasn't been torn down or the UGF cleaned since I bought the tank with it in there in 2003.

Bump: here's a pic.there are still plastic plants in the gravel,but the floating are real and so are the java ferns.and so are the little hygro corymbosa in the pot.


----------



## Mike Chambers

Thanks to all for pix! I am convinced that I will be using black diamond sand.... My only issue is that I live in NYC so we don't have a nearby Tractor supply... but I do enjoy my occasional tripe there.

Bump: Thanks to all for pix! I am convinced that I will be using black diamond sand.... My only issue is that I live in NYC so we don't have a nearby Tractor supply... but I do enjoy my occasional tripe there.


----------



## Hilde

Nothern Tool carries it too. What size of tank are you working on? Aquarium black gravel will stay black longer. I have found at walmart a 5lb sells for 2.17


----------



## Nlewis

Hilde said:


> Nothern Tool carries it too. What size of tank are you working on? Aquarium black gravel will stay black longer. I have found at walmart a 5lb sells for 2.17


I've never seen blasting grit fade in color and I've had it in my tank for 3 years. I will admit that there are pieces that are not black but never seen it fade. Also the bdbs is cheaper at $8.50 for 50lbs.


----------



## Hilde

Nlewis said:


> I've never seen blasting grit fade in color and I've had it in my tank for 3 years. I will admit that there are pieces that are not black but never seen it fade. Also the bdbs is cheaper at $8.50 for 50lbs.


Must depend on where it is milled. Mine has never been black. It is more a dark grey.


----------



## Nlewis

Hilde said:


> Must depend on where it is milled. Mine has never been black. It is more a dark grey.


I guess that's possible or maybe you got a bad batch. I've bought maybe 8 bags over the years and it's always a dark black.


----------



## Mike Chambers

Hilde said:


> Nothern Tool carries it too. What size of tank are you working on? Aquarium black gravel will stay black longer. I have found at walmart a 5lb sells for 2.17






What I have seen at Walmart is much coarser than blasting grit/sand. Different look for sure. Much more shiny. I suppose different Walmarts might have different products though....


NYC doesn't have a Northern Too within 6 hours drive.... But we do have a few TSC's within an hour or so drive.


----------



## MtAnimals

Mike Chambers said:


> What I have seen at Walmart is much coarser than blasting grit/sand. Different look for sure. Much more shiny. I suppose different Walmarts might have different products though....
> 
> 
> NYC doesn't have a Northern Too within 6 hours drive.... But we do have a few TSC's within an hour or so drive.


Northern Tool has actual stores? I've only seen their catalogs.after 30 bucks shipping,kinda does away with the cheap aspect of BDBS.Our TSC will be opening june 25th,so I'll be sable to get some then,hopefully.


----------



## MtAnimals

TSC opened today,I got my first bag of BDBS.7.99 for a 50 lb bag isn't too bad! I'm going to use it in a small tank first.So if I screw up and things go south,it'll be a small mess,lol.

I got the 20/40,that's the right size?


----------



## Nlewis

MtAnimals said:


> TSC opened today,I got my first bag of BDBS.7.99 for a 50 lb bag isn't too bad! I'm going to use it in a small tank first.So if I screw up and things go south,it'll be a small mess,lol.
> 
> I got the 20/40,that's the right size?


Yes that's the correct size and you will love it. Rinse it first, there's a lot of finer particles that tend to float. You won't get it all and you will need to remove the rest from the top of the aquarium water.


----------



## jarredlc

quiquik said:


> This is my tank as of today. Got rid of the wisteria cause it just grew to much, and moved the ludwigia into its spot between the sword and dawf sag, and a few other changes.


Hey! Loving the layout. Could you by chance tell me what plants you have in there? I can see the penny wart, Val, etc, just wanted a list of what is what. I'm setting up a 30 gallon with black diamond and dynamite root tabs, and your plants seem to be growing quite well in that layout.


----------



## Olskule

I've been reading this thread, and have a question. I had been contemplating an MTS substrate capped with BD for the 125 gallon I'll be setting up soon, and I read two entire threads about MTS on this and another site (Whew!) with this in mind, but after reading this thread, I'm again leaning toward simply going with BD and root tabs. What I'm wondering is if it would work out laying down a little Osmocote+ (without loading it in gelcaps) before laying the BD substrate in the aquarium, as an initial source of fertilization, then go to the O+ in gelcaps later on, after the original O+ is used up. Would there be a problem with the little balls floating up if the substrate was deep enough and I didn't disturb the very lowest part where the loose O+ was, against the bottom glass? Or should I go through the effort of loading the gelcaps and laying them down first, before the BD goes in, or wait and poke the loaded gelcaps in after the BD is in the aquarium? Thanks in advance for your thoughts on the matter.

Olskule


----------



## burr740

Olskule said:


> I've been reading this thread, and have a question. I had been contemplating an MTS substrate capped with BD for the 125 gallon I'll be setting up soon, and I read two entire threads about MTS on this and another site (Whew!) with this in mind, but after reading this thread, I'm again leaning toward simply going with BD and root tabs. What I'm wondering is if it would work out laying down a little Osmocote+ (without loading it in gelcaps) before laying the BD substrate in the aquarium, as an initial source of fertilization, then go to the O+ in gelcaps later on, after the original O+ is used up. Would there be a problem with the little balls floating up if the substrate was deep enough and I didn't disturb the very lowest part where the loose O+ was, against the bottom glass? Or should I go through the effort of loading the gelcaps and laying them down first, before the BD goes in, or wait and poke the loaded gelcaps in after the BD is in the aquarium? Thanks in advance for your thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Olskule


What I do for a new tank is put down about 1/4" of sand first, or just enough to cover the bottom. This will keep the O+ balls from rolling around and you can apply them more evenly. Then apply the loose O+, then cap it off with the rest of the sand.


----------



## Olskule

burr740 said:


> What I do for a new tank is put down about 1/4" of sand first, or just enough to cover the bottom. This will keep the O+ balls from rolling around and you can apply them more evenly. Then apply the loose O+, then cap it off with the rest of the sand.


Thanks, Burr, that's exactly what I was thinking about doing. Well, that's one decision made, and I don't have to go through mineralizing topsoil! Actually, it's not that I would mind going through the MTS process, I just don't see the need if Black Diamond and Osmocote seem to work just as well for a low-tech aquarium, and without the potential future mess when rearranging/replanting. Thanks, folks!

Olskule


----------



## Parahnoyd

Here's a pic of my tank. I just set it up this week, so hopefully it'll grow in quickly!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelingFire

I have a question It been a few years since I have had blasting sand. and if this was stated already forgive me I might of missed it. But how much compacting does the sand do, I have used mostly playsand and it compacts tight, like all you know. so I was just wondering if the blasting sand does the same. or does it stay loose.


----------



## roadmaster

20/40 grit does not compact as much as sand.
30/60 grit is finer and compact's more readily IME.
Used play sand for year's without issues but wanted something black,and cheap.


----------



## AquaAurora

I use both 20/40 and -60 (as it was listed on the package) without any real issue, but I use plants that will spread roots through the 'sand' + Malaysian trumpet snails to sift.


----------



## Olskule

I picked up a couple of bags of BD from Tractor Supply the other day, and just as I was about to rinse it, I noticed written on the bag, in big red letters, "PRODUCT MUST STAY DRY".  Ok, how did you guys get around this problem and still use it in your aquariums? ( :laugh2: Just kidding, of course!) I was surprised that it took a whole 50# bag to do the 'scaping I wanted to do in my standard 20 gallon tank, but I'm very pleased with how it looks, plus it is so dense that it holds the plants down very well, even the rootless stems. (I had used some "inherited" African cichlid substrate before because I already had it, and that stuff was so light it wouldn't hold anything down!) I planted the 20 gallon with some neglected and sorry-looking stems that I had in the 10 gallon (which is getting stripped-down to be a quarantine tank); they were in rough shape because of an algae problem in that tank (I completely turned off the lights for a few days to kill the algae), along with some native Echinodorus cordifolius I collected from the local river. (The stems had come from the river, as well.) I put down a thin layer of BD then sprinkled a little Osmocote Plus on the bottom, then covered it with the rest of the BD, with the front being about 2" deep and the back about 6" deep in one corner and 5" in the other corner, with a valley in the middle. The light I'm using is a 50 yr. old polished stainless steel aquarium light that was made for 2 incandescent bulbs (one on each end), in which I'm using 13watt 6700K CFL spiral bulbs, They are mounted horizontally, which I know isn't the most efficient way, but that's how the light was made and I don't see a way of mounting them in it vertically. But the fixture is very reflective and I'm figuring that with the bulbs mounted in the less efficient position, it may not be too much light for the size of the low-tech tank (any thoughts on this?). I have the lights on a timer set at 4 hrs. on, 4 hrs. off, and 4 hrs. on aqain. I started out with a Whisper 5-15 HOB filter, but it definitely wasn't "whispering", so I swapped it out for a more quiet old Regent 5-15 that I had laying around. I have some more "appropriately-sized" filters, but they are noisier and this tank is in my bedroom. Besides, it's just a grow-out tank with no fish in it, so I don't see that I need much more than just something to keep the water moving a bit so it doesn't go stagnant.

When I said I had planted some sorry-looking stems in it, I do mean "stems"; the poor things barely have any leaves, and what they do have are tiny ones at the top. I'm hoping they'll pull through (without the algae covering them) and sprout some more healthy branches and/or leaves. I'll keep my fingers crossed and see, huh? The Alternanthera stems in the back left corner and the unlabeled potted plant, I picked up at Petco over the weekend, but everything else was collected locally.








[/URL][/IMG]

Anyway, so far I'm loving the BD as a substrate and will probably use it in all my other tanks as I set them up. At least now I know how much more of it it's gonna take to aquascape it like I want it; 50# doesn't go nearly as far as I thought it would, but hey, it's still cheap compared to what they get for similar-looking products that are specially marketed for the hobby, and so far, I like it more than any substrate I've ever used.

Olskule


----------



## johnson18

I've had BDS in multiple tanks since 2011 and love it. Currently, it is in both of my tanks as a cap over MG. I'm sure I will use it in future tanks as well.


----------



## Ramshead

Hello so ive heard that some BDS will scratch bottem dwellers. Is this true? Or which will do less harm, fine or Med coarseness? Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cadd

As a complete newbie (plan on doing a lightly planted tank (beginner plants) with small community fish (livebearers and/or schooling fish). 

Picked up Black Diamond Blasting Sand after reading other hobbyist having success with it. ($8 Tractor Supply)

I’m not sure if I picked up the correct stuff. I selected medium grit. If you guys are using it, does this look right to you?

















I have doubts because I remember seeing pure black in other members’ photos. The bag I have isn’t pure black.









In water:









After rinsing:









There's an oily substance that floats to the top of the water while I was rinsing. I'm not too comfortable with using it. Did I get a bad bag? Suggestions?


----------



## clownplanted

My 20L CRS planted tank 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanm

do you get the medium grain or fine grain of this blasting sand by black diamond


----------



## buyers-remorse

Anyone have experience with 12-40 (coarse) grit? I had some family pick up a bag for me thinking it was 20-40 medium but ended up being 20/40 mixed with 16/30 and 12/40. I want to start a tank with pygmy cories but am concerned this grit might be too coarse now.


----------



## cadd

I chose option #1 on the poll since I'm low tech. No ferts. No C02. I just feed the fish, they poop and that's all the fertilizer the plants get. 

55 gallon community tank









10 gallon invert tank that was started last week


----------



## redman88




----------

